# Garmin echomap 73sv



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

need a new sonar / gps, I found this garmin echomap 73sv (last years model, no chirp)on sale at cabelas, for 499.00, reg price was 999.00, has anyone used or own this model? is it a good deal? Thanks


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Bees said:


> need a new sonar / gps, I found this garmin echomap 73sv (last years model, no chirp)on sale at cabelas, for 499.00, reg price was 999.00, has anyone used or own this model? is it a good deal? Thanks


 I got mine from cabelas for 450$ last week. Seems like a hell of a deal to me and i have been researching for awhile. I used it sunday and was very pleased with it. The side imaging is main reason i got it. The gps will also be nice too. The guy helping me seemed to agree that this is a great unit for the price. I know it looks awesome on my kayak now though!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

After using mine for 1 year...I'm very happy with it....I have the 73dv....my buddy got the 73sv and yes I'm wishing I woulda got the sv.....easy to use...shows fish on bottom with no trouble...I would buy another....


----------



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Would I need a map chip or are the preloaded maps sufficient?


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

The preloaded maps of most major lakes are pretty nice.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't have a map chip...the standard Lakeview is good enough for me....itso pretty detailed...especially of Lake erie..


----------



## Bees (Feb 12, 2005)

Thank you all, I went ahead and got the echomap 73sv, can't wait to install it and try it out


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

You will be happy


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm so happy to read the good reviews on this unit as I have a brand new on sitting on my dinning room table waiting to be installed this weekend. I have a few questions,

-is it fairly easy to install
-are smaller lakes in our area preloaded (Punderson, LaDue?) I'm assuming Mosquito is in there.
-once you have set a way point and you move to it, is the actual gps way point under the transducer? In other words, once I move to the way point where exactly is it? 

That last one isn't worded too well. I hope you understand what I am getting at. For the record I will be fishing fairly shallow lakes if this makes any difference or not.

Thanks,
-Randy


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Fairly easy to install...follow the directions closely for the transducer mounting....you may have to tweek the transducer if you want it to pick up at high speeds....the transducer can remap a lake...but its not part of the gps system...you can read up on the gps accuracy...it can change small amounts daily from a few feet to eight feet??i cannot verify that....just what ive read...garmin has excellent gps...so it should be close enough....i can say the mapping on skeeter is pretty good....after you get the unit powered up you can play with the gps sitting in your garage...just go to gps screen and pan the screen to whatever lake you want....you will understand more what im talking about after its installed....good luck with install...any questions you can PM me..


----------



## randallbob (Mar 13, 2011)

backfar,

Hey thanks for the reply. Can't wait to get it installed and get out there.


----------

